# Calling All MESOs



## Klinkaroo (25 Feb 2008)

Just wondering what does your training schedule look like for this summer?

I am leaving for QL1 on the 26th of April, then I got 6 weeks of probably General Duty while I wait for NETP to start at the end of june and I would finish on the 1st of July then I hope I can get 3 weeks of OJT in before I have to go to school on the 20th of august...

Anyone on the same courses? What do you have planned?

P.S. Do Meso's get spec pay after a certain amount of training and if so after how long?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2008)

whats an MESO ?


----------



## Yrys (25 Feb 2008)

I'll give it a civilian try, after googling a bit :

Marine Engine Systems Operators (MESOs) ?




> Next and by far the most difficult training issue lies with the engineers onboard MCDVs. These are not the Diesel Mechanics as found on a FFH/DDH or AOR but are in fact Marine Engine Systems Operators (MESOs).



In the 15th paragraph, starting from the end of :

Canadian Naval Arctic Patrol Vessels


Add: reference


----------



## MARS (25 Feb 2008)

> Marine Engine Systems Operators (MESOs)



correct - "Engineering", actually



> Do Meso's get spec pay after a certain amount of training and if so after how long?



no such luck


----------



## Klinkaroo (25 Feb 2008)

Darn... was hoping for a little extra spending money... guess I'll have to settle for sea pay


----------



## DONT_PANIC (25 Feb 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Just wondering what does your training schedule look like for this summer?
> 
> I am leaving for QL1 on the 26th of April, then I got 6 weeks of probably General Duty while I wait for NETP to start at the end of june and I would finish on the 1st of July then I hope I can get 3 weeks of OJT in before I have to go to school on the 20th of august...
> 
> ...



Good luck with the OJT.  I've been given OJT several times only to have it taken away and given COJT instead, which has its ups and downs.  From my (limited) understanding, OJT is pretty rare these days, and with only three weeks available, you are much more likely to get COJT.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2008)

You guys are using the term "OJT" in the wrong context.

OJT is a period of training leading to the award of a formal qualification in one's MOS ID. For example, CP-140 AES Ops go through an 18-month OJT package after the operational training unit that leads to the award of an "A" category rating.

A period of time in between course where you are waiting is not "OJT" regardless of where & what you do.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (25 Feb 2008)

I'm pretty sure we are using OJT correctly.  My understanding (bassed on what he said) was that after he finished his NETP and QL1, he wanted 3 weeks of OJT.  I agree that those 6 weeks of GD are not OJT.  Like everyone else, he will need to finish his OJPR package.  Thus, I would interpret time on an MCDV to be OJT, as he is spending that time doing his package.


----------



## MARS (25 Feb 2008)

They do have it (mostly) correct.  Their differentiation between "OJT" and "C-OJT" (coordinated) and to a lesser extent D-OJT (directed), is a result of various NAVRES programs designed to manage reserve OJT.  Some sailors are sent to a ship for a period of time to conduct their OJT while the ship sails for various routine operations and exercises - standard OJT towards their next qual.  NAVRES instituted both coordinated and directed OJT programs a few years back as a way to better manage the training progression of NAVRES sailors.  I cannot speak to the D-OJT program - my recollection is that is was directed at the MESO MOS to generate more "A-Ticket" qualified watchkeepers.  The C-OJT program, which has been cancelled recently, involved the standing-up of a deactivated hull for a 5-6 month period where the ship's sailing program was structured around specific MOS-related OJT objectives.  So, for example, when Bosn's were the flavour of the week, we sailed and conducted seamanship evolutions until we were blue in the face.  Normally 4 towing exercises and 2 replenishment exercises - every day for a week or 2.    Same for the ops trades.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (26 Feb 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> The C-OJT program, which has been cancelled recently, involved the standing-up of a deactivated hull for a 5-6 month period where the ship's sailing program was structured around specific MOS-related OJT objectives.



I hand't heard they cancelled COJT.  Hmm, do you know why?  I was only vaguely involved with it last summer, but at least what I heard (from the students) was that it was for the most part, pretty good, and certainly better than years past.


----------



## MARS (26 Feb 2008)

Sorry, I should clarify:  there will likely be a "coordinated" aspect to the program, with requisite shore staff to manage the OJT progression.  However, we will *not* be activating the 6th hull.  The plan is to spread sailors out amongst the rest of the fleet to conduct their OJT while the ships  carry on with their normal sailing program.  Other than that, details remain somewhat in flux, although there will certainly be a message out shortly.


----------



## Cronicbny (27 Feb 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> Sorry, I should clarify:  there will likely be a "coordinated" aspect to the program, with requisite shore staff to manage the OJT progression.  However, we will *not* be activating the 6th hull.  The plan is to spread sailors out amongst the rest of the fleet to conduct their OJT while the ships  carry on with their normal sailing program.  Other than that, details remain somewhat in flux, although there will certainly be a message out shortly.



This is correct... a simple result of a lack of qualified people. Notwithstanding the obvious manning problems, the "down ship" (in my experience), if activated as the COJT boat was always well behind in maintenance over the summer and finally when it came to Tiered Readiness Programme and WUPS. Again, only my opinion, but even if we were flush with people, it was a mistake to take the ship out for a summer period, simply because scheduled maintenance was not complete by the late fall when the ship had to stand up again.


----------



## Pendant (27 Feb 2008)

yeah, well you will do your QL1, which i think is over 2 months now, than when your done you wont get GD, you might be thrown on ship without your NETP, ive seen it happen and we need people bad enough now to do it.

No spec pay and sea pay isnt to bad.

If your doing only 3 weeks on a contract you will probably get COJT. OJT is given to people who will be around longer and COJT is there to accelerate training so we can fill billets onboard the ships so they will put you there if your available.

Where are you going east or west coast?


----------



## Klinkaroo (28 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Don't know about coast yet, final orders haven't come thru but I asked and hoping for West. Probably get some information in the next week or so...


----------



## Klinkaroo (29 Feb 2008)

Had another little questions. I know that civie Marine Engineers can get there training transfered to the navy but can example my Navy B or C ticket let me bypass training and go straight to the Transport Canada exam for the Merchant Marine Officer licenses?


----------



## hugh19 (1 Mar 2008)

Well a long time ago when I was a DMECH, you could apply for  your fourth class civie ticket but I think thats about it.


----------



## Neill McKay (2 Mar 2008)

sledge said:
			
		

> Well a long time ago when I was a DMECH, you could apply for  your fourth class civie ticket but I think thats about it.



Only speculating as this is outside of my expertise, but in addition to one's 4th-class engineer ticket obe might also be able to get a restricted engineer ticket for certain vessels.  As I understand it a 4th-class ticket is intended for a watchkeeping engineer, but a restricted engineer can be the chief engineer of vessels within the restriction.  The local Transport Canada Marine Safety Branch office would be the place to go for the full story.


----------

